

O'Reilly technical eBooks for $4.99 each on oreilly.com with code "MYUPD" - kai-zer
http://shop.oreilly.com
O'Reilly.com has a coupon code "MYUPD" which reduces the price of their technical eBooks to $4.99 each
======
bdfh42
Not that I could see on the linked page. I think the title of this post is
factually incorrect and misrepresents the content of the page.

------
kai-zer
guess it didnt come through, meant to have text:

O'Reilly.com has a coupon code "MYUPD" which reduces the price of their
technical eBooks to $4.99 each

~~~
drcode
nope- doesn't work.

